# Slain soldier 'disillusioned' by Afghanistan duty



## FormerHorseGuard (10 Jul 2006)

this saddens me to hear this. i do feel that his family was given a hard job of shouldering the pain and grief of his loss. 
this seems very disheartening to read.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/07/10/solidier-family.html
Reservist was disillusioned with military, family says
Last Updated Mon, 10 Jul 2006 11:21:20 EDT
CBC News

A Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan was disillusioned with the military and considered pretending he was suicidal to get out, family and friends said on the weekend.

Cpl. Anthony Boneca, a 21-year-old reservist from the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment based in Thunder Bay, Ont., was killed Sunday morning as international and Afghan soldiers moved into a region west of Kandahar City.

William Babe said his nephew was disillusioned with the military and that Boneca planned to leave and go back to school this fall. 

Boneca was on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan and serving with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry. Babe said he was due home at the end of this month.

In recent phone calls, Babe said, Boneca sounded depressed.

"He said, 'Uncle Bill, it's not like it was on TV' and 'I would never do this again,'" Babe said.

"I don't think he believed totally in what he was doing because I think he saw things he didn't expect to see and didn't want to see and probably did things he didn't want to do."

Babe said his nephew's death is a horrible waste, and added that he would like to see Canada pull its forces out of Afghanistan.

Girlfriend's father says soldier talked with priest

The father of Boneca's girlfriend said Boneca wanted out of the military so badly that he even considered pretending to be suicidal, and asked an army priest if talk of suicide would get him discharged.

Larry DeCorte, whose 19-year-old daughter Megan was set to be engaged to Boneca, said the young soldier hated being in Afghanistan, and felt he had been misled by the military.

"All that went on and the treatment they were getting by the Canadian army and by the people over there, wasn't what he bargained for," DeCorte said. "They'd go out on tours … they'd be out for 22 days [with] not enough rations, not enough water.

"The people of Canada have to realize this kind of stuff, that they've been treated like that."

DeCorte also called on Prime Minister Stephen Harper to pull Canadian troops out of Afghanistan.


----------



## camochick (10 Jul 2006)

]http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060710/canada_soldier_boneca_060710/20060710?hub=TopStories]

Slain soldier 'disillusioned' by Afghanistan duty
Updated Mon. Jul. 10 2006 2:54 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Defence Minister Gordon O'Connor is dismissing suggestions morale is suffering in Afghanistan amid reports the young soldier slain in a firefight had become desperate to leave his tour of duty.

"The morale of the troops in Afghanistan is literally fantastic as it is back here in Canada," O'Connor told reporters on Monday.

"If you get a chance, go and visit some of our infantry battalions around here, or our artillery battalions or armour and you'll find that you've got to hold them back, they want to go to operations."

Cpl. Anthony Boneca had recently become "disillusioned" with Canada's role in the conflict, his girlfriend's father Larry DeCorte said Monday.

Boneca, a reservist, didn't have the proper training to serve on the front lines where he died Sunday, DeCorte told The Canadian Press.

"He expected to be on patrol, not fighting a war for someone else,'' said DeCorte. "He wasn't ready for that.''

DeCorte said the 21-year-old had become so desperate to leave Afghanistan he was considering telling an army priest he was suicidal so that he could be discharged.

"He wanted to get on with his life,'' said DeCorte, who added his daughter Megan had been given a promise ring by Boneca.

"It wasn't happening fast enough for him. I guess it didn't happen fast enough for him.''

But O'Connor asserted that he would be surprised to discover soldiers were being misled on what their operations would consist of.

"These operations are well-planned, orders are given, they're all the way down the chain of command. So I am not contesting what Cpl. Boneca said but I'd be surprised if people are misled," O'Connor said.

O'Connor said reservists who travel to Afghanistan get the same training as other military personnel but that once they are in the region, they cannot choose to opt out.

Boneca, a reservist from the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment in Thunder Bay, Ont., was killed Sunday after Canadian troops battled Taliban gunmen near the village of Pashmol, a recent hotbed of insurgent activity.

His tour of duty was to end in three weeks.

Body on its way home

The casket carrying his remains is on its way home after a sombre ceremony at Kandahar airfield.

Canadian troops were joined by their American, British, Romanian, French and Dutch counterparts to say good-bye as Boneca's body was loaded onto an aircraft in a sunrise ceremony Monday.

Two other Canadian soldiers were wounded shortly after Boneca was killed in the same area Sunday. They suffered non-life threatening injuries. 

Boneca was the 17th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan.

"He was doing outstanding work out there," said Brig.-Gen. David Fraser. "We really have to admire his professionalism and outstanding efforts to help those less fortunate." 

The reservist from the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment of Thunder Bay, Ont. was reportedly nearing the end of his tour of duty.

Boneca's uncle, William Babe, told CTV the family was devastated by the loss. 

"I have so many memories -- hundreds of memories -- he was just a wonderful boy and a fine young man. Very strong, very honest, really helpful and considerate. I can't say enough good things about him," he said. 

Babe said Boneca was always interested in the army, but said the young soldier sounded down in the most recent phone calls.

"He said, 'It's not like you see on TV and I would never do it again,'" Babe said, adding that Boneca was serving on his second tour in Afghanistan. 

Boneca reportedly joined the reserves right after high school, and had previously done tours that included guard duty in the United Arab Emirates, Elizabeth Babe, a 63-year-old aunt, told The Canadian Press.

Increased attacks

Canadian soldiers have faced increasing attacks from Taliban insurgents near the village of Pashmol, which has been a hotbed of Taliban activity in the past few months.

The Pashmol area has been a main gathering point for Taliban, who have upped attacks on coalition troops and Afghan National Police outposts.

In fighting on Sunday, Canadian troops had been mounting aggressive patrols near the village when they encountered the Taliban, sparking a firefight. 

Back-up was called in, and U.S. Apache helicopters answered by bombing targets. 

"This is a village long known as a Taliban stronghold," said CTV's Steve Chao, reporting from Kandahar.

"The Soviets tried to take over and attack this village and failed. The Americans have been trying for months to rout the Taliban here, and they also failed. The Canadians were having a go at it, and it's been a three-day long intensive battle." 

"Today, we honour his memory as a hero who fought for what he believed in,'' she said.


My personal thoughts on this is that they are making this young man look bad after his death and that perhaps these comments would have been better left unsaid. I know that there is alot of anger and grief that comes along with the loss of someone you love, but to drag it out into the media.....well to me it just doesnt seem right. I thought all of our soldiers were taught atleast the basics of combat, and going into Afghanistan shouldnt everyone, even service staff ,be expected to fight if necessary. i know alot of things that are said before tour are different than what actually happens in theater but is it really that drastic?


----------



## 2 Cdo (10 Jul 2006)

If Cpl Boneca was half the man that he seemed to be, I think he would be incredibly upset at his families use of his death to further WHAT SEEMS TO BE their political agenda!

I understand the family is grieving for losing a son but this reeks of Cindy Sheehan.

 Plus we are only getting ONE side of the story, and Cpl Boneca can't substantiate or refute these claims. Maybe someone who has worked with him or knows him can set the record straight.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2006)

This one line jumps off the page to me:

"He expected to be on patrol, not fighting a war for someone else,'' said DeCorte. "He wasn't ready for that.''

Excuse me, but do I see an 'anti-American', 'anti-Bush' theme in that?  I highly doubt that this is a feeling that you'll find amongst any Canadian troops in Afghanistan.  We are not fighting someone else's war.  

I call Bovine Scatology on the Press, the 'Friends of the Family' and the 'Relatives' that are spreading this Bull.  He knew full well what he was getting into on this Tour.  He did the work up Training which would of covered FISH (or whatever term you want to call FIBUA).  He would have know of the Tax advantages of going to Afghanistan, rather than Mirage.  He would have volunteered, at his home Unit, for a certain position on the 'Brick'.  This is all a load of Bull and the Soldier can not defend himself.  Shame.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2006)

Didn't take the media long to pick up the anti-military side of the story, did it?


----------



## GAP (10 Jul 2006)

Also on CTV   here is link:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060710/canada_soldier_boneca_060710/20060710?hub=TopStories

From the very little I know, there are very, very few that feel this way, *if this is accurate*.  

I am not sure if there is some anguish and/or some media interpretation going on here, but this does not sound right


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2006)

More of the same.....

Rankin, Jim.  “Slain soldier felt `misled':  Patrols ran long, rations fell short, friend's dad says.”  Toronto Star, 10 Jul 06, viewed at http://tinyurl.com/k542q .

“Reservist was disillusioned with military, family says.”  CBC News online, 10 Jul 06, viewed at http://tinyurl.com/mg2d4 . 

“ 'Soldier was desperate to come home'.” Associated Press, 10 Jul 06, viewed at http://tinyurl.com/qqu6y .

I also notice that media outlets are racing to match the initial "someone related or sorta related to the dead guy doesn't want the troops in AF" angle.

On the other hand, here's a detailed, military-sided depiction, from a reporter on the ground....

Blatchford, Christie.  “Cat and mouse Afghan fight claimed Canadian soldier's life.”  Globe & Mail online, 10 Jul 06, viewed at http://tinyurl.com/h8ckw .


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060710/canada_soldier_boneca_060710/20060710?hub=TopStories

Defence Minister Gordon O'Connor is dismissing suggestions morale is suffering in Afghanistan amid reports the young soldier slain in a firefight had become desperate to leave his tour of duty.

"The morale of the troops in Afghanistan is literally fantastic as it is back here in Canada," O'Connor told reporters on Monday.

"If you get a chance, go and visit some of our infantry battalions around here, or our artillery battalions or armour and you'll find that you've got to hold them back, they want to go to operations."

Cpl. Anthony Boneca had recently become "disillusioned" with Canada's role in the conflict, his girlfriend's father Larry DeCorte said Monday.

*Boneca, a reservist, didn't have the proper training to serve on the front lines where he died Sunday, DeCorte told The Canadian Press.

"He expected to be on patrol, not fighting a war for someone else,'' said DeCorte. "He wasn't ready for that.''*

DeCorte said the 21-year-old had become so desperate to leave Afghanistan he was considering telling an army priest he was suicidal so that he could be discharged.

"He wanted to get on with his life,'' said DeCorte, who added his daughter Megan had been given a promise ring by Boneca.

"It wasn't happening fast enough for him. I guess it didn't happen fast enough for him.''

*But O'Connor asserted that he would be surprised to discover soldiers were being misled on what their operations would consist of.

"These operations are well-planned, orders are given, they're all the way down the chain of command. So I am not contesting what Cpl. Boneca said but I'd be surprised if people are misled," O'Connor said.

O'Connor said reservists who travel to Afghanistan get the same training as other military personnel but that once they are in the region, they cannot choose to opt out.*


----------



## GAP (10 Jul 2006)

These comments are coming from the girlfriend's father...little bit of an agenda maybe???   :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Jul 2006)

Just for the sake Pte.Boneca's friends, family, comrades and the Canadian public this asshole should shut his mouth at least untill the lad is repatriated with the honour and dignity he has earned and deserves......


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2006)

This just in - one political party not bashing another while expressing condolences (file under man bited dog)....

http://www.liberal.ca/news_e.aspx?site=news&id=11740

Statement by the Honourable Bill Graham, Leader of the Opposition, on the passing of Corporal Tony Boneca in Afghanistan

July 10, 2006

"On behalf of the Liberal Party of Canada and our Parliamentary caucus, I would like to express my sincere sorrow at the news of the death of Corporal Tony Boneca, who was killed in the Panjwei district west of Kandahar on July 9, 2006. He died serving his country and protecting the values we all hold dear. 

We send our deepest sympathies to Corporal Boneca’s family, friends and comrades as they cope with this terrible tragedy. Our thoughts and prayers are with them all.

It is in times like these that we come together as a nation to appreciate the sacrifice that Corporal Boneca and other soldiers have made on behalf of Canada. Canadians are grateful for the contribution to a peaceful and secure world the men and women of the Canadian Forces make everyday."

More of the latest....
http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/f/MEDSUMREP%202006-03.05.pdf


----------



## probum non poenitet (10 Jul 2006)

> "He said, 'Uncle Bill, it's not like it was on TV' and 'I would never do this again,'" Babe said.
> 
> "I don't think he believed totally in what he was doing because I think he saw things he didn't expect to see and didn't want to see and probably did things he didn't want to do."



I don't think he believed ... I think he saw things ...  Probably did things ...

Good reporting standards. Way to go.

Nothing like verifying facts with an independent source before slandering someone's reputation for all time.
Amateurs and ghouls, allegedly the watchdogs of democracy.

I'd like to see them try that same crap with Microsoft or General Motors ... they'd have a caniption when they were sued or had their precious ad revenue yanked.


----------



## LEOtheLION (10 Jul 2006)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Boneca was on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan and serving with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.
> 
> "He said, 'Uncle Bill, it's not like it was on TV' and 'I would never do this again,'" Babe said.
> 
> ...



I aswell see the anti-bush/ anti-war sentiment from the soldiers family in these articles clearly. I also feel that there is some rather obvious descrepencies with what the soldier was 'reported' to have said. Such as if he did in fact say "it's not like it was on TV" after/during his first tour why did he go back a second time? If he said that after/during his second tour, he already knows what A-stan is like and saying that wouldn't make any sense. Secondly if he said he hated being in A-stan as much his girlfriend's dad ( :) would lead you to believe why would he volunteer for a second tour?

I just wish his family would support the sacrifice he made the cause he died for instead of using him as a stepping stone in their political agenda.


----------



## karl28 (10 Jul 2006)

GAP  I second you on this one "These comments are coming from the girlfriend's father...little bit of an agenda maybe???"  Really though  I just don't understand why the media has to let this  happen and that they (Media ) just cant let  the soldier be laid to rest in peace he sacrificed his life in defense of his country you cant ask for any thing more than that from any individual


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (10 Jul 2006)

> Secondly if he said he hated being in A-stan as much his girlfriend's dad would lead you to believe why would he volunteer for a second tour?



According to CTV reporting (and my direct experience), he was not in Afghanistan for his first tour.  He did gate guard in another low-risk location - out of the country.  Most of these soldiers were brought into Kabul for a brief (30 day) stint, again as part of force protection, but that does not make an "Afghanistan" tour, IMHO.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (10 Jul 2006)

I wish they would voice this after his unit has buried him and let him rest in peace.
i am sure after the number of tours he had completed he knew what he was getting into

his story almost makes me want to go back and re enlist and do a tour. 
Rest in peace and I hope his family heals inside and out


----------



## S McKee (10 Jul 2006)

Too bad that this fellow's memory will be tainted by these comments.  He confided in his family and girlfriend about how he felt. His comments (If true) sound like those of a tired soldier who is ready to come home. His girlfriend's father has betrayed his confidence and should be told to shut the ****up.


----------



## probum non poenitet (10 Jul 2006)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Rest in peace and I hope his family heals inside and out



+1

I should add that whatever family says/does in the immediate aftermath of a tragedy is excusable, in my opinion, as their world has just turned upside-down.

I really wish more reporters, who are well aware of that fact, would lean more towards decency and less towards sensationalism.
It is their decision to spread words which, I suspect, will add to the family's already considerable pain in the long run.


----------



## 1175CMR (10 Jul 2006)

These comments are most unfortunate and will taint the memory of a fallen soldier/comrade.  However, right or wrong, these comments were started by the soldier's own family and more than likely their way of grieving their loss.  

Let the media run the course with this as it is obviously the family's desire.  Comments from this forum, although written with best of intentions, may add fuel to the fire.  I did see posts from this forum on CTV news when it was learned Cpl Boneca was killed.

I feel the best way this forum can give Cpl Boneca the credit he deserves is to refrain from comment on this subject until he is repatriated and given a proper burial/memorial.


----------



## Roger (10 Jul 2006)

Lets look at the source, I saw this on the CBC news not on the CTV. So why are they een bringing this up at a time of grief. I think its sad that the CBC would think that it is more important to bring up this issue than to give a story on the soldier. Also we do not know the whole story, I know near the end of a toor I cannot wait to get home and be with my family, I cannot wait to be away from the military for a while and not have to shave and just kick up my feet. And after a few months, I cannot wait to go back. 

So we do not have the whole story yet and I I am sure the person who broke the story did not have all of the facts.

This is all down to one thing, a man died and I pray for him and his family...


----------



## chanman (10 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> These comments are coming from the girlfriend's father...little bit of an agenda maybe???   :



I was wondering this myself.  What does his own parents have to say about it?  I notice some poster's mention the dead soldier's family, but I must have missed that - I didn't see any mention of his family in the article at all.

It would be petty of me to suggest his girlfriend's dad didn't like his daughter's choice in suitors, but the thought did occur.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Jul 2006)

1175CMR said:
			
		

> These comments are most unfortunate and will taint the memory of a fallen soldier/comrade.  However, right or wrong, these comments were started by the soldier's own family and more than likely their way of grieving their loss.
> 
> Let the media run the course with this as it is obviously the family's desire.  Comments from this forum, although written with best of intentions, may add fuel to the fire.  I did see posts from this forum on CTV news when it was learned Cpl Boneca was killed.
> 
> I feel the best way this forum can give Cpl Boneca the credit he deserves is to refrain from comment on this subject until he is repatriated and given a proper burial/memorial.



I'm not sure one uncle and girlfiends Father speak for the family........are you??


----------



## camochick (10 Jul 2006)

Chop said:
			
		

> Lets look at the source, I saw this on the CBC news not on the CTV.



Ummm, did you not read the first couple of posts. This is the main story on the CTV website. But this isnt about the media. He said it, they printed it. It's a story, perhaps not one we want to hear but a story none the less. I think the girlfriends father should have perhaps checked with the actual family of this soldier before shooting his mouth off.
 I know we had a small family meeting before tour as to what would be said in the event of a tragedy, and my husbands wishes were made clear.


----------



## Jake (10 Jul 2006)

> I didn't see any mention of his family in the article at all.


Uncle Bill.


----------



## brihard (10 Jul 2006)

I sent the following letter to the editor of the CBC website.



"I have some comments regarding a story published on your site a few hours ago.

It is unfortunate, hearing of Corporal Boneca's death, to read that he may have been becoming bitter towards the military or towards his operational deployment. A few things, however, need to be made clear.

Cpl. Boneca was a reservist. As reservists, we are not subject to mobilization short of a state of emergency. We can volunteer for overseas deployments - as Cpl. boneca had twice done - however your story conveys and impression that he may have been there against his will, which is clearly not the case. A reservists wishing to go overseas with a contingent must go through rigorous pre-deployment training, and the number of reservists competing for the limited number of spots is such that only a switched on soldier will get to go. Cpl. Boneca can only have wanted the deployment, to have made it through the training ahead of other qualified candidates.

Cpl. Boneca's death is a tragedy, and one that will resound through both his hometown and the Canadian Forces, but please be vigilant in reporting on it, such that no false impression is conveyed about the Forces, or particularly those of us serving in its reserve component.

At this point I would suggest it may be unwise to speculate about his attitudes towards his employment in his last days, as he is tragically no longer able to answer for himself.

Respectfully,
Cpl. _________, Canadian Forces.


----------



## GAP (10 Jul 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I sent the following letter to the editor of the CBC website.



Nice


----------



## Kal (10 Jul 2006)

I see this article as nothing but dishonouring the dead and spitting on his sacafrice and actions.  My old friend died with honour, he died a warriors death.  

As far as I am concerned this article is blasphemous to the character and memory of Cpl. Anthony Boneca


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2006)

Let's also remember that, no matter what he was thinking, or feeling, Cpl. Boneca apparently fixed bayonet, and advanced, when ordered, in a situation even worse than when firefighters run into burning buildings.

I'm prepared to cut the family and extended family a touch of slack because:
1)  anyone at this level of shock (one media report indicated the mom had to be brought to hospital) may not have complete situational awareness of what media want to do with what they, likely in all sincerity, share as a reflection of the lost loved one; and
2)  you can control what you say, but you can't control what the media writes and, as mentioned above, they may not be thinking about this rule in their time of huge grief.

I just hope this doesn't colour (too much) the reality that Cpl. Boneca did the job, even in the face of the elephant.  Duty done....


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2006)

This Topic and the outrage it is provoking is not about Cpl. Anthony Boneca at all.

This Topic is about the POLITICAL AGENDA that some malicious people in the PRESS, Friends of the Family, and some 'Relatives' have put forward.  Making comments that the person being 'defamed' has no ability to admit to or deny.  

This Topic is about the Shameful actions of a few living persons, capitalizing on the grief of others.

This Topic is being Locked and another one being opened in the Ruxted Editorials.  Make your comments there.

This is the link to the Editorial:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47109/post-409523.html#msg409523


----------

